# Protest in Thailand



## englander10 (Jan 14, 2012)

How has the political protest effected Hua Hin? We are looking forward to moving there in 2 to 3 months time.But we are now getting worried as the violence seems to be getting worse. I realize it is only in bangkok at the moment. Best guess , is there any chance of it spreading.


----------

